# Do not Buy and heres Why......Worthless tools and those who make them.



## charimon

Some one posting on the Prazzi putty chaser said we ought to make this thread. 

So here is what i have in mind.

List what you think is a total P.O. S. tool and why. Photos and Video is encouraged to document the fault. Helping your fellow contractor stay clear of junk is the goal. 


I am listing the Bammer, and the Puttychaser to get things started.

Craig


----------



## CSinc.

i can say with 100% of my heart that most anything that says task force or kobalt on it is is money in the trash.they even sound generic.


----------



## Winchester

Ridgid cordless tools are junk.

My Ridgid (MSUV or whatever it's call) Mitre-saw stand doesn't stick open, and when I'm cutting anything heavy one side will drop down all of a sudden. Kind of dangerous actually.

So far, I've come to the conclusion that most Ridgid stuff is junk. The prices are decent so getting a ridgid is okay if it's something not used often.

I've got a Ridgid shop vac that's decent, though.


----------



## nEighter

Winchester said:


> Ridgid cordless tools are junk.
> 
> My Ridgid (MSUV or whatever it's call) Mitre-saw stand doesn't stick open, and when I'm cutting anything heavy one side will drop down all of a sudden. Kind of dangerous actually.
> 
> So far, I've come to the conclusion that most Ridgid stuff is junk. The prices are decent so getting a ridgid is okay if it's something not used often.
> 
> I've got a Ridgid shop vac that's decent, though.


I (for the most part) love my rigid mitre saw stand. I just lost a bolt and the damn shock doesn't work now (my fault for not securing everything) but all in all I love my stand 



CSinc. said:


> i can say with 100% of my heart that most anything that says task force or kobalt on it is is money in the trash.they even sound generic.


some of the drywall tools are okay.


----------



## Winchester

nEighter said:


> I (for the most part) love my rigid mitre saw stand. I just lost a bolt and the damn shock doesn't work now (my fault for not securing everything) but all in all I love my stand
> 
> 
> 
> some of the drywall tools are okay.


I've had mine for about a year and just started doing that recently. I haven't even been that rough on it.


----------



## nEighter

maybe you are onto something. I am going to replace and use some locktight on the bolts.  Hopefully it doesn't go anywhere then


----------



## J F

I'll second the bammer..._total_ pos :furious:


----------



## nEighter

j f you WOULD buy bammer :laughing:


----------



## J F

It _seemed_ like a good idea at the time :blink:

I hadn't thought about that pos in years...god I hated it.


----------



## nEighter

you r too quicxk. y u still up? i am gunna be hating life tomorrow.. err today


----------



## J F

nah, I got up at about 4 a.m., just woke up :furious: but I was only up till maybe 11 last night.

p.s. it _is_ tomorrow :laughing:


----------



## NormW

I have to shut my eyes, and picture all the times I chucked a tool into the woods...

Levels :blink: half a dozen of em... Everytime I have been on a job, and my level doesnt agree with the other guys... someones level has got to go. I chucked many of mine right there and then, till I spent the money for a set of Stabilibas. No one argues with a Stabiliba, even an old one.

Inside Corner taping tool. I see one, I laugh my ass off till it disappears...:lol:

Anything that's labeled "DoItBest"... think these guys are competing against Wally World. I've bought this stuff from local yards, when I left "The Real Tool" home. Ends up in the trash, when Im done abusing it.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I bought this for a Hardiplank siding job, it lasted about four days then broke. 










They stand by their warranty though, Home Depot took it right back. This saw is junk, and the price reflected it too, I bought it for $180. The only other fiber cement saw I could find was the Makita for $300. I notice a lot of the Rigid tools are about $50 to $100 cheaper than comparable tools with a different brand. So you pay for what you get. But I never had a problem with the rigid worm drive saws, and I own a Rigid vacuum cleaner as well, works perfect.


----------



## Aggie67

Comparisons, one tool to the next:

Dewalt angle grinders from Home Depot are crap. For some reason, Dewalt makes a version for the Depot that is crap (we call them job grinders - they only last through the job you're on), but I go to AW Meyer in Ridgefield, and they have a different model number for the same size wheel, and they last years.

I have these little Dragster 88 welders that one of my foremen talked me into buying a few years ago. They're paperweights right now. You read the fine print and the duty cycle is 12%. Insane.


----------



## JonM

I've been called a worthless POS that isn't worth a damn by some ex girlfriends...does this count?...:whistling


----------



## angus242

JonM said:


> I've been called a worthless POS that isn't worth a damn by some ex girlfriends...does this count?...:whistling


Was the word "tool" used at all? If so, then yes!


----------



## JonM

angus242 said:


> Was the word "tool" used at all? If so, then yes!


Especially when they were being amorous...:clap:


----------



## JT Wood

KennMacMoragh said:


> I bought this for a Hardiplank siding job, it lasted about four days then broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stand by their warranty though, Home Depot took it right back. This saw is junk, and the price reflected it too, I bought it for $180. The only other fiber cement saw I could find was the Makita for $300. I notice a lot of the Rigid tools are about $50 to $100 cheaper than comparable tools with a different brand. So you pay for what you get. But I never had a problem with the rigid worm drive saws, and I own a Rigid vacuum cleaner as well, works perfect.


 


I have a ridgid Worm drive, and a ridgid ripper. Both work perfect for me.

My vote is anything that says "jobmate". 
And this thing too http://www.simplyasseenontv.com/product_info.php?products_id=34181496


----------



## thom

Makita recip saw. Total piece of crap. Broke in one use. 

Makita mini grinders. Throw aways. Work just fine if you need it only for an hour or so. 

As for Task Force, my Task Force branded carpenter pencil seemed to work just fine.


----------



## TempestV

Stiletto steel hammers- I've worked with a few guys that had these, and every one of them had trouble with the handle breaking. The same problem doesn't seem to be apparent with the titanium hammers, but the steel hammers must have the weakest handles ever. 

PVC air hoses- need I say more?

8" Dead On Exhumer- the way that the claws are setup makes it really easy for the nail to slip out of the claws while you are prying. The larger one that I have has a slightly different head design and works really well, but the smaller one is junk. Oh, and the dimplier and bottle opener on all of them are pretty much useless. 

This is interesting though, because quite a few of the things mentioned have worked just fine for me in my experience. I only own one Kobalt tool, a framing hammer, and it works great. Rigid cordless has always treated me good, and so has every Makita Recip saw and grinder.


----------



## 2ndGen

bob14-0 said:


> Never met a Bosch cordless drill that had good batt life or held a drill bit properly. Will NEVER buy one again!


Try these...they live up to the hype:


----------



## 2ndGen

framerman said:


> That was one of the big selling points of the Bosch cube radio was that it was soooooo rugged....then the sales guy picked it up and threw it across the room.


----------



## Winchester

My Dewalt recip saw got some moisture in the case and in a couple of days was rusted and the quick-release lever wouldn't work and I couldn't get a blade out.

I sprayed it with wd40 and left it for a while. I got the blade out easily, but now it won't hold blades


----------



## 2ndGen

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Most things made in China or Mexico.



But anything made in Germany is A-Okay!


:thumbsup:


Know why?

Because...


----------



## 2ndGen

tomstruble said:


> octoolblefest:thumbup:


Lovvvvve AW Meyer!

It's like and adult toy store for me!


----------



## loneframer

2ndGen said:


> But anything made in Germany is A-Okay!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Know why?
> 
> Because...


 Sorry, couldn't resist.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA


----------



## 2ndGen

loneframer said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist.


Everybody knows there's only one line counts the most from that infomercial!






:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## J.C.

2ndGen said:


> Try these...they live up to the hype:


I read a bunch of reviews saying how great the things are so, I decided to buy one. I thought the one I got must have been broke so I tried a second one. The second one was the same as the first, worthless. Maybe I got two bad ones but the ones I tried didn't have enough power to do much of anything. Maybe good for #6 5/8" slide screws? Trying to drive any #8 screw was a slow, painful process. 
I do have their PS-20 pocket driver and have to admit I really like it. I wouldn't want to try building a deck or anything with it but for building cabinets the thing is awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## J.C.

2ndGen said:


> Just one problem with Festool...you have to actually sell one of your arms to be able to buy those things!
> 
> 
> :laughing:


That's ok, I have two. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## buildenterprise

Chicago Pneumatic, junk.
Harbor Freight, junk.
Ridgid 24 volt li-ion batteries, junk.


Bosch PS20, great tool.
DeWalt, no problems yet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I am not sure, all I have bought in the last two years is Festool.

That cold fusion soldering gun thing was a joke.

I like my sham-wow's.


----------



## jkfox624

J F said:


> I'll second the bammer..._total_ pos :furious:


Yeah we had one sent it in to get repaired because it wouldn't fire, they never sent it back and we never went looking for it. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

thom said:


> Makita mini grinders. Throw aways. Work just fine if you need it only for an hour or so.


Not my experience at all. I just finished up six weeks of grinding on a tuckpointing job. We killed six grinders, including a Makita--But that one was well used and still outlasted new Hitachis, Bosch and Ryobi. No one had a DeWalt to throw to the statistics gods, but I doubt it would have fared any better than the Makita at best.


----------



## A W Smith

2ndGen said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Well now, DeWalt owns Emglo.
> I heard great things about Emglo pre-DeWalt.
> I've also heard great things about Jenny.
> 
> For my next compressor, I'm going with a Rol Air/Gas.
> 
> Some things DeWalt's service center told me:
> 
> * Electric compressors are not warrantied for Roofing.
> 
> * Electric compressors must used minimum 12 Ga Extension no longer than 25' (even though their site said up to 50' 14 Ga was fine!).


The yellow dewalt Emglo compressor is made in Mexico. The older emglos (blue) are in fact rebranded Jennys. And are still manufactured today. As far as not warrantied for roofing. framing nailers use more cfm. sounds like Dewalt rep bull**** to me. It should say right on the paperwork what its not warrantied for. 

http://jennyproductsinc.com/portables/index.html


As far as the dewalt radio I got impatient with its poor reception and left it in the shed for five years. Id rather listen to myself whistle than listen to a piss poor radio fade in and out with static. Some guys get aggravated with my whistling and first tool out of their vehicle is a radio. Even if they have to unplug a saw to listen to it. LOL.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

dewalt- burnt out 3 recips in two months working on additions 
circ saws, either under powered or cant see what im cutting
table saw rack and pinion fence system good when accurate when its out its too much time to fix
newer 12" sliding mitre saw, underpowered how does a 12 saw bind up in a piece of cape cod trim........

and their blades warp or wear out too quick

makita- love their cordless gear
older circ saws, not wild about em but the newer ones are nice better design

milwaukee- bought their compact 18v lith ion drill/driver... waste of money underpowered as it struggles to turn a new 1" spade bit. battery life is terrible therefore sits at home and gets used for small stuff at home. 

still pondering their air nailers, havent tried one yet. are they the same as ridgid. look the same only red

ridgid- used a couple chopsaws, one had bad bearings and it only had light use. bought the 18v lith ion hammer drill way better than my milwaukee cordless

bosch- not a fan of their circ saws, too heavy for a saw the size it is, love their table saw and mitre saw own both

hitachi- newer stuff just feels cheap compared to the older stuff especially the nailers


----------



## Winchester

A W Smith said:


> As far as the dewalt radio I got impatient with its poor reception and left it in the shed for five years. Id rather listen to myself whistle than listen to a piss poor radio fade in and out with static.


I've found makita radios get great reception.

Their plugs are cheap and break quickly, but you can open the adapter end and fix it to last forever with a little solder and tape.


----------



## 2ndGen

J.C. said:


> I read a bunch of reviews saying how great the things are so, I decided to buy one. I thought the one I got must have been broke so I tried a second one. The second one was the same as the first, worthless. Maybe I got two bad ones but the ones I tried didn't have enough power to do much of anything. Maybe good for #6 5/8" slide screws? Trying to drive any #8 screw was a slow, painful process.
> I do have their PS-20 pocket driver and have to admit I really like it. I wouldn't want to try building a deck or anything with it but for building cabinets the thing is awesome. :thumbup:


I was skeptical at trying one at first, but every site I went to seemed to have them and they got rave reviews.

I remember when Bostitch came out with their RN46 Roofing Gun. It got a
few bad reviews from users, but the rest were overwhelmingly great reviews. 

Maybe you did happen to get two bad drivers. 
I know this, everybody I knew that had them loved them. 
I love mine.


----------



## 2ndGen

J.C. said:


> That's ok, I have two. :thumbup::laughing:




Pittsburgh?

I'm in MoTown (just south of ya') "neighbor".


----------



## 2ndGen

A W Smith said:


> sounds like Dewalt rep bull**** to me. It should say right on the paperwork what its not warrantied for.


Yep...that's exactly what it was.

Right up in your neck of the woods in Elmwood, NJ. 

When I pointed out how what they were verbally telling me contradicted what their warranty stated or how some of it was no where to be found in any of their warranty wording (or on the company's site), they blew me off and just handed me a bill.

I swear, if there wasn't a camera in that store, Wayne Brady was gonna choke a *****!


----------



## PrecisionFloors

2ndGen said:


> Just one problem with Festool...you have to actually sell one of your arms to be able to buy those things!
> 
> 
> :laughing:


Yeah, but I bet I could sell my used plunge cut saw, router, and dust extractor for more than all my nail guns, table saws, chop saws, sanders, and cordless sets....combined. And they cost more to buy by far.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am not sure, all I have bought in the last two years is Festool.
> 
> That cold fusion soldering gun thing was a joke.
> 
> I like my sham-wow's.


Yeah that Cold Fusion thing is a HUGE pos. You'd have better luck with a magnifying glass on a cloudy day :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

> Yeah that Cold Fusion thing is a HUGE pos


Hahaha, I forgot all about that one! It was sold as the "Cold Heat" here, what a turkey.

The Bernz-o-matic butaine souldering iron was complete rubbish too. After getting a Wellar I'm never going back.


----------



## jarvis design

Up here in Canada one of our iconic stores is Canadian Tire - which sells a lot more than tires - but a lot of crap as well.

They have a line called Job Mate. They make some clamps - they should come with safety glasses cause when you squeeze too tight, they explode!

Drill bits last about one hole - and that's going into pine!!

Job Mate = useless crap


----------



## Inner10

With Job Mate I think they try to make it crap.

I bought a Job Mate knife set for carving punpkins one year and it was rubbish.

After my father's truck was robbed he picked up a small job-mate socket set before a service call. Upon tightening one nut it broke, so he took it apart and the ratcheting mech was plastic!


----------



## woodworkbykirk

jobmate = to true, it is crap.. worked for a general who used a jobmate. he used my makita and went out and bought one

i have a jobmate rotary tool, it was $8 on sale, bought it to play around with carving and use it for engraving my name on tools


----------



## Paulie

I didn't have the patience to go through the whole 4 pages but I think the finish guns (air) that shoot pins and staples are junk. If your shooting a staple it's not bad but whenever you shoot a pin it leaves the square plunge mark in the wood.


----------



## charimon

Here is truely a love hate the diamond cutters are the best I have ever used:thumbup: The Drill is a TOTAL P O S:shutup: What really pissed me off was I purchased it site unseen an after one day i took it back and wanted to upgrade to the corded model $100+ more and they said they would not do it as it had been used. Dal tile of Des Moines ended up replacing 5 batteries and a charger before the warranty went out. Used 2" cutters to slug out 400 outlet and switch holes in 7/16 18x18" porcliean tile backsplashes









Craig


----------



## jhark123

Bosch RS20 recip saw, 3 triggers in 3 years (at least it's a $5 part)

I have to agree on the ridgid tools being mostly poor, however I have the table saw and it has been very good for a year.


----------



## mrmike

thom said:


> Makita recip saw. Total piece of crap. Broke in one use.
> 
> Makita mini grinders. Throw aways. Work just fine if you need it only for an hour or so.
> 
> As for Task Force, my Task Force branded carpenter pencil seemed to work just fine.


 Which Makita recip saw are you talking about?? I was going to purchase an 18v to go with the for the rest of my Makitas NiCads


----------



## Bill in VaBeach

I have to throw my Roto zip in here. Not entirely a POS, works in drywall, but doesn't come close to having the power for all the other capabilities it claims...metal grinding, tile cutting for example. Thought it would handle small and touchup jobs, but after having to resort to the real grinder or tile saw I just leave the drywall bit in it now.


----------



## J F

ya know what, I've got one of those little bastards buried in my trailer too...forgot about that one as well...and yeah I couldn't get any kind of decent cut in wood (with a wood bit)...I hate that thing too (although not a much as that #[email protected]!!! bammer)


----------



## Old North

Prazi putty chaser...worthless. can't even find another use for it (doorstop?)


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Cant say i have one tool i think is worthless. i have a few of the ones you guys dont like, like the rotozip, makita recip saw, makita angle grinder and have found them to work great with zero problems. My rotozip works a dream on everything i use it on from drywall to granite. I did buy a jawhorse thinking it would come in handy but upto yet i aint even used it.


----------



## Tinstaafl

BCConstruction said:


> Cant say i have one tool i think is worthless.


THAT is worth repeating. Buy your tools with a modicum of intelligence, and even if they don't completely measure up to your expectations, they should still be reasonably usable. Just because a Harbor Freight knockoff has only 10% of the life of the Real Deal doesn't mean that it's worthless. Only that it's worth less. :thumbsup:


----------



## J F

You ever use a bammer?


----------



## TBFGhost

CSinc. said:


> i can say with 100% of my heart that most anything that says task force or kobalt on it is is money in the trash.they even sound generic.


I love my Kobalt Drywall Knives and Pan



Winchester said:


> So far, I've come to the conclusion that most Ridgid stuff is junk. The prices are decent so getting a ridgid is okay if it's something not used often.





paulie said:


> I think the finish guns (air) that shoot pins and staples are junk. If your shooting a staple it's not bad but whenever you shoot a pin it leaves the square plunge mark in the wood.


I Love my Fuego 6 1/2" Circ Saw, got high rating by Taunton too. I also have Ridgid 18awg Brad nailer and 1/4" crown stapler that work very well also.



thom said:


> Makita mini grinders. Throw aways. Work just fine if you need it only for an hour or so.


My Makita 4 1/2" Grinder is used and abused...still goes...know few guys with old Makita grinders...they all still work...


----------



## Tinstaafl

J F said:


> You ever use a bammer?


Barely heard of 'em. I use a Paslode. :thumbsup:


----------



## maninthesea

buildenterprise said:


> Chicago Pneumatic, junk.
> Harbor Freight, junk.
> Ridgid 24 volt li-ion batteries, junk.
> 
> 
> Bosch PS20, great tool.
> DeWalt, no problems yet.


 
I have to disagree with you on chicago pneumatic. The few tools I have from them are tough and have never been anything but top notch. I think you may have them confused with "central pneumatic" sold by harbor freight and the likes. I am sure its not a coincdence that the names sound so simmular


----------



## Paulie

TBFGhost said:


> I Love my Fuego 6 1/2" Circ Saw, got high rating by Taunton too. I also have Ridgid 18awg Brad nailer and 1/4" crown stapler that work very well also.
> 
> I was talking about the air brad nailer that is a combo brad and crown stapler. The plunger is configured square so it can shoot crown staples which is fine but for a 18g pin it's worthless IMO. Leaves a huge square plunge mark in the work. :furious:


----------



## RizzoMaryland

Dewalt radio won't keep preset stations. Resets after it turns off.

Anyone use one of those battery powered caulk guns?


----------



## Tinstaafl

RizzoMaryland said:


> Anyone use one of those battery powered caulk guns?


I used a Ryobi a couple of months ago to caulk (a few case's worth) all of the J channel we installed on this building. There was definitely a learning curve to it, and anything more than the very slowest speed setting is just ridiculous. But for a job like that, it was the cat's meow.

However, I'd never use it on a more typical HO remodel job. You just can't finesse it like a manual gun.


----------



## dougchips

J F said:


> You ever use a bammer?


If my memory is correct that was the name of the Porter Cable cordless nail gun. If so I bought one 10-12 years ago and kept bringing it back to Home Depot once a week or so when it broke. After exchanging it at least a couple dozen times I struck a deal with them for a paslode. 

That POS required so much pressure to shoot a nail since it used the compression instead of a battery.


----------



## dougchips

RizzoMaryland said:


> Anyone use one of those battery powered caulk guns?


I had some issues with the tendons in my right arm this spring/summer so I tried a Black & Decker one. The fact that it took 4 AA batteries should of turned me off put neither Lowes nor Depot had anything better in stock. Even on speed setting 2 (highest) the caulking came out at maybe 1/4x1" long every 5-10 seconds (modified poly caulk @ 70-75 degrees). 

I just threw that POS out a couple weeks ago, it fit nicely in the garbage can with a Wagner spray paint gun and a bunch of Dewalt stuff.


----------



## forsmant

RizzoMaryland said:


> Dewalt radio won't keep preset stations. Resets after it turns off.
> 
> Anyone use one of those battery powered caulk guns?



You need to put in actual batteries, like double a's in order for the memory of the radio to work.......


----------



## TBFGhost

paulie said:


> TBFGhost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Love my Fuego 6 1/2" Circ Saw, got high rating by Taunton too. I also have Ridgid 18awg Brad nailer and 1/4" crown stapler that work very well also.
> 
> I was talking about the air brad nailer that is a combo brad and crown stapler. The plunger is configured square so it can shoot crown staples which is fine but for a 18g pin it's worthless IMO. Leaves a huge square plunge mark in the work. :furious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I see, but as far as I know, all 18awg combo jonnies do that.
Click to expand...


----------



## TBFGhost

Windshield installers use the Batt powered caulk guns all the time for the urethane that is used to hold in windshields...that stuff is thick and hard to gun.


----------



## TempestV

RizzoMaryland said:


> Dewalt radio won't keep preset stations. Resets after it turns off.


Open the battery door, remove the battery. There is a panel that is held on with a screw, and that comes off to reveal a compartment for 2 AA batteries. Replace the 2 batteries, replace the panel, and the problem is solved. 


> Anyone use one of those battery powered caulk guns?


I've used them quite a bit on SIP jobs. I've used Milwaukee 14.4 volt and Dewalt 18 volt guns set up for the larger sized adhesive tubes. Both have excellent battery life. It doesn't take much power to run one of these guns, so you don't really gain anything along the lines of power or runtime with the larger battery. Batteries lasted a couple of days with the 14.4. We never ran through an entire 18v battery with just a glue gun, we would end up needing a battery for some other 18v dewalt tool, and end up running down the battery that way. I do know that you could use the glue gun all day, swap the battery over to a drill, and it would feel like a freshly charged battery.
Milwaukee- 
Pros: Slightly lighter (smaller battery), ready to go out of the box.
Cons: Tube continues to run long after the trigger is released. You can't leave the tube in the gun over night. Cleanup is slightly more difficult.
Dewalt-
Pros: Auto back feature stops flow as soon as the trigger is released. Tubes don't leak when left in the gun overnight. When converted properly, disassembly for cleaning is easier. 
Cons: Heavier/less balanced. The push rod is about 1/2" to long, if you run it all the way in, it will bend the push rod. The first thing that you should do before using it is to remove the screw that holds on the plunger, pull the push rod out the back of the motor housing, and chop about a half an inch off the end that the plunger attaches to. Then drill the center hole deeper and tap the hole so that you can reattach the plunger and reassemble. If incorrectly converted, the gun will disassemble it's self.

Personally, I like the Dewalt, but I'm willing to take the time to make sure that it works properly. Also, it uses the same batteries as my other cordless tools.


----------



## J F

dougchips said:


> If my memory is correct that was the name of the Porter Cable cordless nail gun. If so I bought one 10-12 years ago and kept bringing it back to Home Depot once a week or so when it broke. After exchanging it at least a couple dozen times I struck a deal with them for a paslode.
> 
> That POS required so much pressure to shoot a nail since it used the compression instead of a battery.


that's the one :laughing: I don't even know why I bought it....I've got the dewalt and paslode cordless now...the dewalt obviously wasn't available back then, not sure about the paslode...I've had the paslode for 6-7 years iirc


----------



## Chris G

woodworkbykirk said:


> jobmate = to true, it is crap.. worked for a general who used a jobmate. he used my makita and went out and bought one
> 
> i have a jobmate rotary tool, it was $8 on sale, bought it to play around with carving and use it for engraving my name on tools


Duuuuuude that job mate rotary tool is the shizzle! It's the best $8 you can spend. I also have a Jobmate detail sander that cost $5. Two years running. Other than that, yep, the stuff is crap, but sometimes an $8 dollar rotary tool is all you need.


----------



## Hanalike

The crappiest tool of ALL time...
Any tool you put into the hands of my employees!
From screwdrivers to D9 dozers, they break um all!
I hope they didnt learn that from my example...or did they :whistling


----------



## TBFGhost

wrong post


----------



## catspaw

hitachi table saw is my newest POS lately. you have to hit the reset button as many times as the start switch. can't rip a dry piece of two inch cedar without the thing overloading. i had a mikita for twenty years and couldn't tell you if it even had a reset button. i'm going to buy another mikita and use the hitachi for ripping balsa wood and styrofoam.


----------



## TempestV

catspaw said:


> hitachi table saw is my newest POS lately.


I've found that most any hitachi with a cord is a POS. I love their guns, but the power tools suck.


----------



## N.Schiffer

forsmant said:


> You need to put in actual batteries, like double a's in order for the memory of the radio to work.......


 to think for years now I've been pondering why DeWalt would do that to us, thank you! haha


----------



## Heritage

None of the following were even worth the tax I paid on them.


I would also like to add to the list:

Anything from Canadian Tire (Job-Mate, Craftsman)

Ryobi


I bought a few B&D drills to have kicking around the job site for the grunts, not even the grunts wanted to touch them.


----------



## Tom Struble

aww man i just got the random orbiter, no good?:shutup:


----------



## tccoggs

tomstruble said:


> aww man i just got the random orbiter, no good?:shutup:


 
Kinda hard to screw up a random orbit. I'm sure its no Rotex, but you could buy a case of 6 for the price of 1 rotex.

I use the PC random orbit, dropped it off ladders many times and its still going strong, so I can't complain at all.


----------



## Heritage

tomstruble said:


> aww man i just got the random orbiter, no good?:shutup:


I like the size, design, weight and feel of the thing.

Where it matters most is power, and she ain't got any. The slightest pressure onto the surface and it can't move. It has good rpm, when you turn it on the slightest misbalance and it threatens to break your wrist but the second you hold it up to the surface you want to sand you quickly realize that it's going to take you 2/3 times longer. Very inconsistent, no power, no torque.


----------



## Tom Struble

hmmm i did not notice that,seemed like plenty of power to me
ill check it out thanks for the heads up


----------



## Winchester

tccoggs said:


> Kinda hard to screw up a random orbit. I'm sure its no Rotex, but you could buy a case of 6 for the price of 1 rotex.
> 
> I use the PC random orbit, dropped it off ladders many times and its still going strong, so I can't complain at all.


I have a dewalt random orbit and it works well.

Someone used my dewalt without the paper and ruined the pad, so I got a PC orbital sander to replace it until I had time to change the pad. 

After using the PC one for 5 minutes I quickly went and fixed the dewalt one.

BTW Heritage, I'm pretty sure you're not really supposed to apply much pressure to them, though I could be wrong.


----------



## dayspring

This has to be one of the most depressing threads ever on this site.

It is a shame that we can't just go out and buy good tools anymore.

We work our azzes off, attempting to buy quality tools so that we can do quality work only to be let down with cheap junk that don't last. 

All of the tool manufactuers have lessened their quality standards it seems.

They have not only sent the prodution of their products to countries that have cheap labor they are also manufactuering junk componets to build them from. One of those lowest bidder things I guess.

Junk tools I own: OMG

Dewalt belt sander, junk out of the box

Dewalt cordless Finish gun, loved it when it was new, now it won't shoot

Bosch, RO sander, shot after 2 jobs

Milwaukee 18 volt cordless drill, DEAD

Several Delta tools. They work, just cheap feel to them

The list goes on.

I've had pretty good luck with most Makita tools, however, I don't think they are built as well as they used to be.

It is sad.:w00t:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

milwaukee 18 volt cordless, not dead, just no power to it, clutch is gone or something cant use a 1" spade bit in it, cant sink 2 1/2" screws

porter cable pancake compressor- light use over 3 years, takes forever to fill and doesnt deliver enough air

dewalt orbital sander- junk right out of the box, no balance uncontrolled speed... sold it 

makita- some gear good, some gear not so hot. i like the new design on their circ saws though, better balance and better handle position, just as much if not more power


----------



## DBrown

[email protected] said:


> Ridgid Plumbing tools and Ridgid (Emerson) power tools are two different animals IIRC.


Ridgid handheld power tools are made by TTI which is a Chinese company. TTI now owns Ryboi and Milwaukee. Ridgid handheld power tools are the "pro" house brand for Home Depot.

Emerson basically sold (leases?) the Ridgid name to TTI for the hand power tools.


----------



## Burns-Built

I think I'm gonna go with the Dewalt radio, the reception is not that great and the stupid bolts in that dumb cage always come out-there goes the cage. Now i just have a big yellow radio with no handle.  Certainly not as tough as my Bosch nor does it have the great sound.


----------



## charimon

This has been a crazy thread. thanks for all your input.
Craig


----------



## joe dirt

Any Ryobi 18volt tool, not up to the task, ok maybe the impact driver and drywall cutout tool are exceptable. Saw sucks, batterys suck, radio sucks.
Ranting Joe Dirt


----------



## oldrivers

Any tool that they have in the napa 5 dollar pick a tool bin. snips wont cut corner beads. 

my ridig vacumm is going on 4 years now mostly drywalll dust. so far so good, plus it has a nice long hose can do stairways .... no complaints .


----------



## JDavis21835

Burns-Built said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the Dewalt radio, the reception is not that great and the stupid bolts in that dumb cage always come out-there goes the cage.


You didnt read in the instructions how to fix the reception issue? When I was doing drywall full time, we would pull a neutral line out of an outlet box, put a loop in it. Then we would place that between the antena, and where it screws into the radio, tighten it up, clear tunes :clap:


----------



## custrel

J.C. said:


> I read a bunch of reviews saying how great the things are so, I decided to buy one. I thought the one I got must have been broke so I tried a second one. The second one was the same as the first, worthless. Maybe I got two bad ones but the ones I tried didn't have enough power to do much of anything. Maybe good for #6 5/8" slide screws? Trying to drive any #8 screw was a slow, painful process.
> I do have their PS-20 pocket driver and have to admit I really like it. I wouldn't want to try building a deck or anything with it but for building cabinets the thing is awesome. :thumbup:


The makita versions are great for their size. I can butt a stack of doors or drive 1/4-20 self-tappers into steel doors and frames no problem.


----------



## stp57

Sure looks purty, though.
Steve



KennMacMoragh said:


> I bought this for a Hardiplank siding job, it lasted about four days then broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They stand by their warranty though, Home Depot took it right back. This saw is junk, and the price reflected it too, I bought it for $180. The only other fiber cement saw I could find was the Makita for $300. I notice a lot of the Rigid tools are about $50 to $100 cheaper than comparable tools with a different brand. So you pay for what you get. But I never had a problem with the rigid worm drive saws, and I own a Rigid vacuum cleaner as well, works perfect.


----------



## 2ndGen

oldrivers said:


> Any tool that they have in the napa 5 dollar pick a tool bin. snips wont cut corner beads.
> 
> my ridig vacumm is going on 4 years now mostly drywalll dust. so far so good, plus it has a nice long hose can do stairways .... no complaints .


Ridgid Vacs! 

The best for the money and even costlier vacs can't compete with it!
Anyone who spends more is going to experience diminishing returns. 
Ridgids just get they job done well!

Their like great hookers!

They suck great!

:lol:


----------



## 2ndGen

Burns-Built said:


> I think I'm gonna go with the Dewalt radio, the reception is not that great and the stupid bolts in that dumb cage always come out-there goes the cage. Now i just have a big yellow radio with no handle.  Certainly not as tough as my Bosch nor does it have the great sound.


I have the Bosch Cube radio.

Reception is poor too, BUT it's hard to justify buying another. 
It's sealed great from dust. 
I've beaten it to death and in roofing of all things.
Plus, I LOVE all of the features (iPodable with sealed cargo area, CD, outlets for power and built in GFCI, handles, roll cage, etc...). 

High marks for the Makita radio (the white one).
Great sound, compact package, iPodable as well.
Good reception. 

New DeWalts are copying Bosch's features. 
Let's see how the new ones work. 

But, I've no reason to buy another one until my Bosch dies.
I'd buy another Bosch in a minute if they could better the reception issue.
But right now, I'd get a Makita radio next. 

I have a feeling that if my Bosch radio dies (whether it's the CD, the sound, the radio, etc...), everything else on it would still work (outlets, charger, etc...) so I can't see myself chucking it. I think it's going to be with me forever!

P.S. Despite the warnings from Bosch, it actually DOES make a great place to stand on! You've no idea how many times I've used it for "step" or as a seat or as a makeshift table.


----------



## Rustbucket

I picked up a little Milwaukee 12V radio and drill combo a little while back. They had them on sale for $79. I am pleasantly surprised by the quality of sound and reception. It also has a MP3 hookup behind a door where you can place you iPod. It may be small, but it puts out plenty of tunes. No CD player, but I don't carry CD's anymore anyway.


----------



## 2ndGen

Rustbucket said:


> I picked up a little Milwaukee 12V radio and drill combo a little while back. They had them on sale for $79. I am pleasantly surprised by the quality of sound and reception. It also has a MP3 hookup behind a door where you can place you iPod. It may be small, but it puts out plenty of tunes. No CD player, but I don't carry CD's anymore anyway.


It sounds great because it used Rockford Fosgate speakers and probably a receiver united designed by them. 
RF is one of the best audio manufacturers out there. I've heard the Mil's and their great. 

CD's are so 90's now. 
I'm working on making the MP3/iPod conversion myself. 
(Still think vynil is best, but, oh well)



$79.? 

Steal.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin M.

Bammer is my all time winner. It got to the point I had to sit on it to engage the thing before I could shoot a nail. That got to be a problem up on the ladder. :w00t:

Regarding the current trends in tools, we are most definitely seeing a paradigm shift. The days of having a tool perform for a decade or more, are most likely over. The tool manufacturers will get us used to lowering our expectations and embracing the throw away mentality.

The pains of progress!


----------



## Rustbucket

Kevin M. said:


> Regarding the current trends in tools, we are most definitely seeing a paradigm shift. The days of having a tool perform for a decade or more, are most likely over. The tool manufacturers will get us used to lowering our expectations and embracing the throw away mentality.
> 
> The pains of progress!


I agree. There are several forces working against us here, even in high-end tools. 

First, products are almost no longer being made in the U.S., and 3rd world countries that have taken up production are still, 3rd world countries. Infrastructure and QC are desperatly lacking. The factories that make them have even suppliers that are even worse. But, I'm sure this will get better over time. You only have to look to Japan. They were once (not that long ago, I might add) considered the provider of all things crappy!

Second, there is the drive for lighter weight, which drives the need for lighter components. Think plastic! Even wear items, such as gears, become plastic on some products.

Third, we want smaller tools, which causes components to become necessarily smaller, which in turn leads to weaker parts. 

Then there is the drive for lower prices. Now wear items become cheap plastic. 

*Give me the best, most powerful, most compact, lightest drill you have! Oh, and make it cheap!* 

The thing is that all of these are consumer driven. Manufacturers, for the most part, cater to homeowners. Professional tool abusers are a relatively small market in comparison, it seems. If the masses bought quality over price, the tool manufacturers would strive to build the best xyz out there. But price is a strong consideration for most buyers. We can B*tch about price, or we can b*tch about quality. Good quality tools exist, it's just that most of us won't pay the price.


----------



## Inner10

> RF is one of the best audio manufacturers out there. I've heard the Mil's and their great.


Lemme guess second only to Bose?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## charlesmd

Ive got a hilti drill that I smashed on the floor in anger. Started making a funny noise so I switched back to my old milawaukee,then went back to my hilti for the rest of the job. Worked perfectly....Even better than the mil did. There are good tools out there-just gotta pay for em(and dont abuse them). Yep-I got a bad temper.






dayspring said:


> This has to be one of the most depressing threads ever on this site.
> 
> It is a shame that we can't just go out and buy good tools anymore.
> 
> We work our azzes off, attempting to buy quality tools so that we can do quality work only to be let down with cheap junk that don't last.
> 
> All of the tool manufactuers have lessened their quality standards it seems.
> 
> They have not only sent the prodution of their products to countries that have cheap labor they are also manufactuering junk componets to build them from. One of those lowest bidder things I guess.
> 
> Junk tools I own: OMG
> 
> Dewalt belt sander, junk out of the box
> 
> Dewalt cordless Finish gun, loved it when it was new, now it won't shoot
> 
> Bosch, RO sander, shot after 2 jobs
> 
> Milwaukee 18 volt cordless drill, DEAD
> 
> Several Delta tools. They work, just cheap feel to them
> 
> The list goes on.
> 
> I've had pretty good luck with most Makita tools, however, I don't think they are built as well as they used to be.
> 
> It is sad.:w00t:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> Lemme guess second only to Bose?:laughing::laughing:


 
Lol i was just gonna say something just like that. RF are poop just like Blows, Sorry Bose. My mate come around to see my $6000 B&W's and he had the cheek to say his Bose sounded better LMFAO :laughing::laughing::laughing: He had never heard of B&W :blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Post hole diggers.




Because they just suck.


----------



## Inner10

> Lol i was just gonna say something just like that. RF are poop just like Blows, Sorry Bose. My mate come around to see my $6000 B&W's and he had the cheek to say his Bose sounded better LMFAO :laughing::laughing::laughing: He had never heard of B&W :blink:


All Boes people are like that, I have 2 pairs of old B&Ws I can't part with, as much as I've always wanted a pair of 802s I can't pony up the bucks or the space. Its an in-wall world now whether we like it or not!



> Post hole diggers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they just suck.


I never understood them, I could stick my head in the whole eat the dirt and crap it into the wheel barrow faster then I could dig it out with a post hole digger.


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Inner10 said:


> I never understood them, I could stick my head in the whole eat the dirt and crap it into the wheel barrow faster then I could dig it out with a post hole digger.


They work for me. If I'm building a fence I can scoop the dirt out a lot faster than sticking a shovel in there. The hole ends up being too wide with a shovel too.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Inner10 said:


> All Boes people are like that, I have 2 pairs of old B&Ws I can't part with, as much as I've always wanted a pair of 802s I can't pony up the bucks or the space. Its an in-wall world now whether we like it or not!
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood them, I could stick my head in the whole eat the dirt and crap it into the wheel barrow faster then I could dig it out with a post hole digger.


 
I am sick of in-walls after just 2 speakers. They were a ***** to install, ***** to paint and a ***** to get the grill cover on :furious: i about kicked the wall through when trying to install the last cover. I was at the end of my tether with them dam things.


----------



## 2ndGen

When I was in the car stereo game, Rockford Fosgates were the best speakers one could buy. 

Maybe things have changed, but when it comes to what was being discussed, 
the Milwaukees have always sounded best to me of all the construction site radios I've heard.


----------



## Inner10

> I am sick of in-walls after just 2 speakers. They were a ***** to install, ***** to paint and a ***** to get the grill cover on :furious: i about kicked the wall through when trying to install the last cover. I was at the end of my tether with them dam things.


Just sub it out to me. :shifty:

KER-CHING! :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

2ndGen said:


> When I was in the car stereo game, Rockford Fosgates were the best speakers one could buy.
> 
> Maybe things have changed, but when it comes to what was being discussed,
> the Milwaukees have always sounded best to me of all the construction site radios I've heard.


 
I have the Milwaukee and the white Makita. Milwaukeee does go louder but the sound quality is awful. The makita for it's size sure does sound nice.


----------



## Beanie

*36 volt Bosch kit*

Wow, after reading every post I found nothing on the Bosch 36 volt series... I have great luck with the Bosch radio. I research the heck out of everything so I'm pretty pleased with all that I have so I have nothing bad to post. I am looking to buy the 36 volt Bosch kit (circular saw, reciprocating saw, drill and flashlight. Any comments? If I buy it I will post the results...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Beanie said:


> Wow, after reading every post I found nothing on the Bosch 36 volt series... I have great luck with the Bosch radio. I research the heck out of everything so I'm pretty pleased with all that I have so I have nothing bad to post. I am looking to buy the 36 volt Bosch kit (circular saw, reciprocating saw, drill and flashlight. Any comments? If I buy it I will post the results...


 
They ain't really common. You could prob count on your hand the few times a year you would need a cordless tool to be that powerful. I used to have the 24v makita sds and i have used the 36v sds a couple of times but i have never found i needed a cordless to that powerful. My 18's can do 99.9% of the stuff i need cordless tools for and when i need proper power i use my corded versions which is not very often. For the money you would spend on the 36v kit you could buy a nice 18v set and corded versions of the same tools for times you need powerful versions.


----------



## john5mt

Is anyone else getting frustrated trying to find tool actually not made of junk and in china? I was going to buy some siding shears the other day. The makita and the dewalt were both made in china. So whos chinese factory is better? It seems like you always have to switch brands and sometime their just isnt a brand thats not made in the foreign slave markets. I've started looking for used tools on ebay and craigslist that are pre chinese takeover and just use them till i have to order parts. Most of the time they last longer than the brand new tools you get at the stores. 

btw....another chit tool- dewalt 4 1/2" grinder, it will burn up bearings and get uber hot and melt within an hour of use. Lowes has gotten three back till we went out and bought a bosch.


----------



## Taylor8

....


----------



## 2ndGen

john5mt said:


> *Is anyone else getting frustrated trying to find tool actually not made of junk and in china?* I was going to buy some siding shears the other day. The makita and the dewalt were both made in china. So whos chinese factory is better? It seems like you always have to switch brands and sometime their just isnt a brand thats not made in the foreign slave markets. I've started looking for used tools on ebay and craigslist that are pre chinese takeover and just use them till i have to order parts. *Most of the time they last longer than the brand new tools you get at the stores. *
> 
> btw....*another chit tool- dewalt 4 1/2" grinder*, it will burn up bearings and get uber hot and melt within an hour of use. Lowes has gotten three back *till we went out and bought a bosc*h.


----------



## 2ndGen

Taylor8 said:


> I'd be more than happy to confirm this rumor, and the rules don't just apply to tools. Home Depot accepts bids every 5 years from various vendors interested in supplying its products, in exchange for being HD door supplier for example you would be required to no longer supply any other companies, you would need to supply all the funds for marketing your product at their stores, change your product to suit their customers/profit margin best on demand. This is all standard operating procedure for home depot, and its why even in BC the fear of Lowes entering Canada has management terrified.
> 
> How do I know this?? I worked at **** Depot for years, and I loved it! Every spring I had a new batch of 19 year old cashiers to go out with, not to mention all the female customers.... I got more pussy there than in college, or any bar i've been in


Just heard of someone who worked in the New Balance sneaker distribution center. 

They'd receive two sets of the supposedly same shoe.

The "real" NB's went to sports stores while the "lesser quality" shoes of the same model went to Walmart.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

funny you mention new balance, in the early 2000's i was only wearing new balance, back then i wasnt in carpentry yet but was selling footwear. new balance was awesome. they were comfortable and held up to just wearing around and in the gym. 2 years ago i bought 2 pairs which might have lasted 3 or 4 months, the newer ones seem even worse. i avoid new balance all toghether now. 

since then ive switched to merrel and solomon. both are easy on the feet and can take a beating either going on a trail or wearing on the jobsite (finishing stages when boots arent allowed on finished floors)


----------



## sancho

Taylor8 said:


> I'd be more than happy to confirm this rumor, and the rules don't just apply to tools. Home Depot accepts bids every 5 years from various vendors interested in supplying its products, in exchange for being HD door supplier for example you would be required to no longer supply any other companies, you would need to supply all the funds for marketing your product at their stores, change your product to suit their customers/profit margin best on demand. This is all standard operating procedure for home depot, and its why even in BC the fear of Lowes entering Canada has management terrified.
> 
> How do I know this?? I worked at **** Depot for years, and I loved it! Every spring I had a new batch of 19 year old cashiers to go out with, not to mention all the female customers.... I got more pussy there than in college, or any bar i've been in


those home dildo tools blow, id got there buy a name brand tool and it will always turn out to be a POS.
Anything Id buy there or Blowes I have to check to make sure everything is in the box or that the box hasnt been opened before.

If I go to a reg tools store, amazon etc...the same tool would be so much better. I dont buy squat from them.
Well as little as possible. Sometimes its out of convenience but definitely not by choice if a Ace or a reg supplier is open.

I go to a Ace Hardware near by , no lines has mostly everything I need and Im in and out...

If I need to order doors or windows, I go to a door and window supplier, if I need plumbing supplies I go to a plumbing store the same with electrical..

Hardwood and ply I go to a hardwood/plywood supplier.

Friends dont let friend shop Home Dildo...
Blowes aient that much better.
But it is better, not much but if I had to choose between the two.. it would be blowes. Only better by a nose hair.

but thats just me.

I like to support the small business/ family owned businesses. Its just how I roll.


----------



## 2ndGen

woodworkbykirk said:


> funny you mention new balance, in the early 2000's i was only wearing new balance, back then i wasnt in carpentry yet but was selling footwear. new balance was awesome. they were comfortable and held up to just wearing around and in the gym. 2 years ago i bought 2 pairs which might have lasted 3 or 4 months, the newer ones seem even worse. i avoid new balance all toghether now.
> 
> since then ive switched to merrel and solomon. both are easy on the feet and can take a beating either going on a trail or wearing on the jobsite (finishing stages when boots arent allowed on finished floors)


Merrel & Solomon definitely a notch above. 

Ever consider Carhartt or Red Wings work sneakers?


----------



## 2ndGen

sancho said:


> those home dildo tools blow, id got there buy a name brand tool and it will always turn out to be a POS.
> Anything Id buy there or Blowes I have to check to make sure everything is in the box or that the box hasnt been opened before.
> 
> If I go to a reg tools store, amazon etc...the same tool would be so much better. I dont buy squat from them.
> Well as little as possible. Sometimes its out of convenience but definitely not by choice if a Ace or a reg supplier is open.
> 
> I go to a Ace Hardware near by , no lines has mostly everything I need and Im in and out...
> 
> If I need to order doors or windows, I go to a door and window supplier, if I need plumbing supplies I go to a plumbing store the same with electrical..
> 
> Hardwood and ply I go to a hardwood/plywood supplier.
> 
> Friends dont let friend shop Home Dildo...
> Blowes aient that much better.
> But it is better, not much but if I had to choose between the two.. it would be blowes. Only better by a nose hair.
> 
> but thats just me.
> 
> I like to support the small business/ family owned businesses. Its just how I roll.


:laughing:

It was an expensive lesson for me to learn too, 
but now I only buy my major stuff at contractor suppliers. 

The $20. bucks someone saves on a particular tool, 
they lose in down time or in having to return things back. 

Not that every tool is fail proof or that every HD tool will fail, 
but you can be pretty sure that a HD tools is inferior to contractor supply tools. 
I've had mixed luck with HD tools. But I'm learning not to take those chances anymore.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

no i havent tried either work sneaker. never worn a pair. ive tried them on but they felt weird with such a light shoe with a heavy toe plate up front

as for broken tools, i had a milwaukee recip die after not much more than 10 minutes of cutting. only cutting strapping and the screws in a exterior door

paslode 18 gauge nailer that i bought at rona is broken after a year and a half. 

my bosch chop saw had some minor issues a few months after i bought it which was resolved under warrenty


----------



## Brandito

stanley fatmax Xtreme tape measures. 

Menards replaces fatmax tapes for free and they happened to be out of the regular fatmax's so i got an xtreme and paid the difference. first few minutes of using it i'm wondering why i'm having a hard time keeping it hooked to anything...the first 6 inches of tape was twisted 90 degrees!

not only that but they're bulky, over priced, the huge curve in the blade makes it difficult to get accurate measurements and marks, and i can't jot down numbers on the back of them like i can the yellow ones.

i can carry a 35' fatmax that's the same size as the 30' extreme and i get 5 additional feet and a less expensive tape.

i like the guys who scoff at me for having a 35' tape because "25' is all you need." same guys are asking to borrow my tape so they can square up a wall or take some other long measurement their 25' can't quite make.

as far as what others have said, i love my kobalt truck box, of course it's not actually made by kobalt, they just slap their logo on the front

post hole diggers aren't all that bad, at least it takes me personally less time to dig a post hole with a post hole digger than with a shovel, and it's the right size as someone else mentioned 

not had much bad luck with power tools, but you guys are right about the dewalt job radio and the power box. both are crap in my experience. bad reception and sound compared to the milwaukee. the power plugs in the back of the power box seem useful, but i've seen them trip breakers on a generator while a milwaukee + 3-way combo do not.



> I picked up a little Milwaukee 12V radio and drill combo a little while back. They had them on sale for $79. I am pleasantly surprised by the quality of sound and reception. It also has a MP3 hookup behind a door where you can place you iPod. It may be small, but it puts out plenty of tunes. No CD player, but I don't carry CD's anymore anyway.


where did you find that combo for 79? must be a typo because i can't find it for anything under 179, hell even the radio alone is more than 79 most places without a battery!


----------



## woodworkbykirk

lol, dewalt, milwaukee or bosch radios. sure they charge batterys but the bloody things cost between 150-200 bucks. if you have the cordless tool you should have a charger unless you bought the tool off a clearance table because of missing hte charger..

ill stick to my $10 radio from the general merchandise isle at the supermarket, so what if it sounds ****ty, better than paying $200 for a ****ty sounding radio and if it grows legs im not out a days pay to replace it


----------



## Brandito

woodworkbykirk said:


> lol, dewalt, milwaukee or bosch radios. sure they charge batterys but the bloody things cost between 150-200 bucks. if you have the cordless tool you should have a charger unless you bought the tool off a clearance table because of missing hte charger..
> 
> ill stick to my $10 radio from the general merchandise isle at the supermarket, so what if it sounds ****ty, better than paying $200 for a ****ty sounding radio and if it grows legs im not out a days pay to replace it


i believe only the dewalt charges batteries. maybe the bosch too but i doubt it.

i believe all three are under 100 bucks as well.

i'd venture to guess that my milwaukee could out live 10 x 10$ radios though


----------



## woodworkbykirk

the new milwaukee design charges batterys now. i havent seen it in town yet. but here in canada the cheapest radio is the makita at $129 it will run off every brand of battery. the milwaukee is $150, the dewalt is $189


----------



## Brandito

woodworkbykirk said:


> the new milwaukee design charges batterys now. i havent seen it in town yet. but here in canada the cheapest radio is the makita at $129 it will run off every brand of battery. the milwaukee is $150, the dewalt is $189


they've gone up in price considerably, my milwaukee was 79-89 bucks.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

theres a big difference in price from us to canada, yet our dollar was worth more two days ago.....

i was looking at hitachi framing guns on the american home depot site, $199 US, at my lumber yard the same gun is $379


----------



## Rustbucket

Brandito said:


> where did you find that combo for 79? must be a typo because i can't find it for anything under 179, hell even the radio alone is more than 79 most places without a battery!


No typo. Home Depot had them for a short time. This was about the same time they were blowing out the Milwaukee 12" SCMS for $299 and DeWalt planer for $299, and a bunch of other things for cheap. They had some great deals earlier this year. Funny thing is that this is the only time I have ever seen them carry that set. Almost like they were trying to get people to buy into the Milwaukee 12V platform.


----------



## 2ndGen

*I don't know of any cheapie radio that:
*

Be sealed from dust/water/constructioin debri
Has an iPod adapter and mount
Can take a fall from a roof
Can have power tools plugged into it with GFCI
Can be knocked around without skipping the CD
Have a 12GA cord
Can be stood on, sat on, used as a makeshift table with a plywood top
Can charge your cellular phone via 12V car port charger

Except this one...










I count at least a dozen times where a cheaper radio would've broken into
smizzerines and where I NEEDED some of the Bosch's unique features. 

I think cheap radios are best used on sites where they are stationary (shops, interior work, etc...). 

One of the things I appreciate about it is that I don't have to turn it up too loud for it so sound great. 

I've had mine now for goin' on 3 years. And it still plays great.
I've been waiting for it to break down so that I can get a newer worksite radio, but it won't die.


----------



## texastutt

I've had two Bosh Radios and they both died after the warranty was up by two weeks. I have an old Milwaukee bought off the sales rep which sat in his garage for a year so he could drink beer with his buddies, he got rid of it because the new one has a bottle opener. So we will see at a 1/3 the price if this one last more than a year and two weeks.


----------



## TempestV

Brandito said:


> not had much bad luck with power tools, but you guys are right about the dewalt job radio and the power box. both are crap in my experience. bad reception and sound compared to the milwaukee. the power plugs in the back of the power box seem useful, but i've seen them trip breakers on a generator while a milwaukee + 3-way combo do not.


Please don't let my Dewalt radio know that it's suppose to be crap- it works just fine for me. The reception is fine. I was on one job where a couple other guys had radios as well. We usually listened to a radio station out of Butte, about 80 miles away, and if a bad storm blew in, it wouldn't come in so clear. However, the two Dewalt radios on the job could often pull in the station when the Milwaukee and Makita radios could not. Additionally, when someone would turn on the satellite radio and FM transmitter in their truck, I could usually pick it up inside the house, where as everyone else would have to have their radios outside to do so. The sound quality might not be quite as great as the Milwaukee, but when your sound is coming off the radio, you can't really tell the difference. Even if I pull out my MP3 player, I'm not all that worried about perfect sound as background noise on a job site. 
My radio has been beat up plenty, and exposed to weather when I forgot to take it out of my truck and a foot of snow fell. Yet it never seems to show it. It charges batteries just fine, so I always have a battery ready. About 2 years ago I mounted a 4 gang power splitter box to either side of the cage and then cut back the radio cord and hard wired it into one of the power boxes. Now, besides providing tunes and batteries, it also does an excellent job of splitting power.


----------



## Brandito

TempestV said:


> Please don't let my Dewalt radio know that it's suppose to be crap- it works just fine for me. The reception is fine. I was on one job where a couple other guys had radios as well. We usually listened to a radio station out of Butte, about 80 miles away, and if a bad storm blew in, it wouldn't come in so clear. However, the two Dewalt radios on the job could often pull in the station when the Milwaukee and Makita radios could not. Additionally, when someone would turn on the satellite radio and FM transmitter in their truck, I could usually pick it up inside the house, where as everyone else would have to have their radios outside to do so. The sound quality might not be quite as great as the Milwaukee, but when your sound is coming off the radio, you can't really tell the difference. Even if I pull out my MP3 player, I'm not all that worried about perfect sound as background noise on a job site.
> My radio has been beat up plenty, and exposed to weather when I forgot to take it out of my truck and a foot of snow fell. Yet it never seems to show it. It charges batteries just fine, so I always have a battery ready. About 2 years ago I mounted a 4 gang power splitter box to either side of the cage and then cut back the radio cord and hard wired it into one of the power boxes. Now, besides providing tunes and batteries, it also does an excellent job of splitting power.


can't speak for your radio, there's bound to be exceptions, but never has it been my experience that the dewalt radios outshine a milwaukee.

never met a dewalt or bosch radio that could pick up a station my milwaukee didn't pick up better.

the milwaukee radios are built like tanks.


----------



## paulieryan

1 thing to remember, theres lots of counterfeit tools out there that have the potential to give a brand a bad name....I've come across lots of fake Honda engines in cheap generators and lawnmowers from the Far East


----------



## grusel

loneframer said:


> I was at a trade show when the first DeWalts came out. They weren't even available yet, had to get it by advance order. Anyway, several hundred people were milling around, big dude speaks up to clear the crowd and tosses the radio about 12' in the air. Picks it up, adjusts the tuner and asks who's interested. I had to have one. Now I'm on #2 with the digital tuner. Not much better than the dial tuner. It sounds great with the Ipod hooked up though.:thumbsup:


You were at a Trade Show in 1924?
I guess you ean the first DeWalt Radio's... not the first DeWalts.


----------



## SamM

Had a Mastercraft Hawk that lasted 2 days. got dropped 6 inches and all the rivets snapped.

Had a couple buddys workin on a roof 5 stories up, and on the same day they both dropped their fatmax (not extreme) tapes. neither one broke.

All King Canada tools are crap. I burnt out one of their angle grinders in about an hour... Literally. Smoke just pouring outta the thing.

I find the Makita hammerdrills make great mixers. They take insane amounts of abuse and just keep working. Most of the guys don't want to wait for the drill to spin down so they just reverse it to make it stop. Get some prety blue sparks that way. Yet the drill keeps working.


----------



## stp57

Not necessarily a fake Honda, just enough substituted parts to make the Honda worthless. When my McCullough's push rods bit the dust, the repairman showed me that it was because of the solid metal push rod guide. It wore right through the push rods! He told me that essentially the motor was a Honda & that he would order a Honda guide which had nylon inserts. A $4 part & some push rods & I am back in business.
I wrote McCullough about their need to use the correct Honda part in their repairs & they informed me that they will not use other manufacturer's parts in their engines. Ha!
Steve



paulieryan said:


> 1 thing to remember, theres lots of counterfeit tools out there that have the potential to give a brand a bad name....I've come across lots of fake Honda engines in cheap generators and lawnmowers from the Far East


----------



## Sasquatch

This might be a little of the subject but is there a chalk box worth a damn out there?


----------



## Warren

Sasquatch said:


> This might be a little of the subject but is there a chalk box worth a damn out there?


Tajima is nice but probably not worth $25 bucks. I found a newer cheaper version for $15 but it is not as nice. Chalkboxes are throwaway tools for me. When you do a lot of layout, you have very little patience with a crappy, tangled, or wet box.


----------



## Brandito

Sasquatch said:


> This might be a little of the subject but is there a chalk box worth a damn out there?


i used to like the cheap irwin's, because they were cheap, compact came with chalk, and made a skinny line. the line is super cheap and break easy though.

tried the big fancy irwin and that thing is garbage, never seen one last more than a day.

now i really like the regular cheapo fat max. line is thicker but a lot more durable, easy to refill, cranks pretty easily.

i can't bring myself to spend too much on a snap line though. i still see guys use the old school metal lines with no gearing.


----------



## JFRAME

I use tajima,and I like them alot,they're pricy but I think they're still better than anything else (til they get wet)


any ridgid tool I've ever used I hated,I bought a worm drive on sale,it's got power,but i just dont like it.That's the only ridgid tool that is even slightly worth a sh!t,I know some of you guys are gonna tout the lifetime warranties-- so what now you've got guaranteed sh!t for life! as Tommyboy would say "" if you want me to sh!t in a box and slap a guarantee on the side I will"".Rant over,thanks


----------



## Brandito

one thing i'll say for rigid is they make some pretty tools, don't think i could get myself to buy any of them though.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

ive always found chalklines to be a *****, in the winter especially, ive tried all the irwins, all the stanleys. now i just make sure i have a minimum of 4 chalklines in rotation at all times, every job one will break, get soaked or another guy on the crew either doesnt have one with him or it just broke so i end up lending one out. needless in the winter 2 are always at home drying out next to a heat source, a different one will have the gears rust out on it or get stripped so its useless..

so... whenever home depot has the 3 packs of irwins on sale for $10 or stanleys on sale for 50% off i load up on them. the only bad thing is from going on such binge buying sprees i end up with a pile of small bottles of blue or red chalk lying around, which i only use for siding, if im framing i use black or orange


----------



## Warren

woodworkbykirk said:


> ive always found chalklines to be a *****, in the winter especially, ive tried all the irwins, all the stanleys. now i just make sure i have a minimum of 4 chalklines in rotation at all times, every job one will break, get soaked or another guy on the crew either doesnt have one with him or it just broke so i end up lending one out. needless in the winter 2 are always at home drying out next to a heat source, a different one will have the gears rust out on it or get stripped so its useless..
> 
> so... whenever home depot has the 3 packs of irwins on sale for $10 or stanleys on sale for 50% off i load up on them. the only bad thing is from going on such binge buying sprees i end up with a pile of small bottles of blue or red chalk lying around, which i only use for siding, if im framing i use black or orange


A couple of years ago, one of our discount stores around here had this cheap chalk boxes for a buck a piece. The box was crap but the line was actually decent. I ended up buying a few and generally just threw them out after they got wet or broke. Wish I had bought all they had because they no longer carry them.


----------



## Sasquatch

Do I have to order these tajimas or should they be in any lumber yard or contractor store. I have yet to see them out here. How long have they lasted you?


----------

